# Solaris17 has the BALLZ again



## Solaris17 (Jul 11, 2006)

Solaris was pleased with 2100
He was happy at 2150
He struggled over 2200
He crawled through barb wire and fought a balrog for 2250
He had to kill a human being for 2300
He travled to the temples and holy places at the ends of the earth to find the power for 2343

And now the Inevitable the colossal The Impossible?

Solaris17 and the race for 2400Mhz.


System specs

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ stock at 2.0
1 gig nanya pc3200 at 370mhz duel channel (divider in place)
Albatron KX18DS Pro II

BALLZ 

At 100%

Check List

Ballz
Equip
Arctic silver EVERYTHING including NB and SB

Status

Pending.......




****Transmission End****

wish me luck


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 11, 2006)

Good luck man. The OCing bug is a hard one to lose.


----------



## drade (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep..... Good luck


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, could you tell me how you set your divider? I tried last night for about an hour to figure out how in the world to do it, even after searching online and then in my BIOS. Suggestions?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 4, 2006)

well the divider says something rather obvious like ram divider or "divider" then its haws a list that will look like 1.3, 2.14 or 4/5, 1/1, 1/5  


well 2400 was NOT stable by any means it would boot but would spontaneously crash some times id get online and just cruse and then it would shit or it wouldnt even boot into windows so i fugured fine if i cant oc ill kill my ram timings hahahaahahahahaaha 

so i was at the basic 3-3-3-8 and that was just 2 slow for me and trogg (thnx trog) was like well if your running a divider then you can get away with 2.5-3-3-8 at that speed. i was like FTW and proceded it was sweet 2.5-3-3-8 and then i wanted more so i tried again 2.5-3-3-7 and up the voltege a lil cause b4 trog told me i could do it i tried 3-3-3-6 with no luck so after i upped the voltage a lil and finding 2.5-3-3-7 stable i tried my luck again and tightened it more 2.5-3-3-6 and its running stable as can be finally i have timings that are equal to you guys w/ the mega systems and the best part is this is just nanya pc3200 standard not some OCZ 234+ with radon. im very very pleased YAYS!


----------

